# Recommendations on F70



## ratsix (Jul 2, 2014)

Does it have a tunnel? I have the same year with a tunnel and 60 Mercury Race 4 stroke
The prop was done custom, but I can get the spec's from the previous owner who had it perfectly done


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

No tunnel


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mount the micro plate with the middle bolt hole. You should be able to cavitate the prop with the jack at the top of the range with a lightly loaded skiff. And yes the 17'8 skiff will be much more versatile with a jack plate. My F60 , totally different lower unit than F70, turns a 12 pitch three blade or a 10 pitch four blade very well. I have both Powertech versions. Powertech recommends a two pitch reduction going from three blade to four on most applications assuming the three blade is correctly pitched for the boat.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Understood I originally had it there but figured I would start off as close to original mounting location to see how it did. I will push it up a hole and run it to see what numbers are then and get back on the phone with PT.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Also try Ken at Prop Gods


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out a cupped three blade. You should talk to a prop guru because every boat needs a different prop based on how the hull is set up.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a f70 with a tunnel and run this prop. Have been pleased with the performance but it is a different application. Good hole shot and great top end.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I am pleased with the performance. Of my current 3 blade but will of course always want to know how much more I can get with tweaking! I am going to raise the plate up another hole and see where that sets me and start fine tuning the prop wether it be a new one or tweaking this one! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Good point I might have them tweak this one. I only see 6000 rpm with full jack plate and motor tilt.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I have an RXB4 14 for sale that I would make you a sweet deal on if you wanted to try it.

I had it on my Caimen with an F70 and a jackplate. It ran great and ripped out of the hole. Topped out at 35-36mph.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/pt-rxb4-14-and-nrs4-14-fits-yamaha-70-115.41035/


----------

